# Port USB cassé



## Le Gognol (9 Juin 2005)

'

La patte en plastique (blanche) d'un des ports USB de mon PowerMac (G4 bipro 450) vient de se casser. Il ne me reste donc plus qu'un seul port USB utilisable.  Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de réparer ou remplacer cette prise ?

'+


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

arg j'ai une carte usb pci en rab' ici, désolé, golf tu viens la chercher ?


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arg j'ai une carte usb pci en rab' ici, désolé, golf tu viens la chercher ?



'tain c'est vrai ça j'avais pas pensé aux cartes PCI. En plus c'est vraiment pas cher et ça me donne accès à l'USB 2, je crois que je vais faire ça. Merci d'avoir éveillé ma conscience ! 

'+


----------



## bugueur (10 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> 'tain c'est vrai ça j'avais pas pensé aux cartes PCI. En plus c'est vraiment pas cher et ça me donne accès à l'USB 2, je crois que je vais faire ça. Merci d'avoir éveillé ma conscience !
> 
> '+


----------



## tanelit (10 Juin 2005)

Salut,
Dans l'annonce qui précede le tiens je démande ou et qui peut souder une nouvelle prise sur mon cube. Pas de réponse pour le moment. Par contre, j'a trouvé la fiche  neuve  pour 2¤.
bonne chance
Daniel


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juin 2005)

si tu as un ami passioné d'électronique ça passe sinon gaffe aux dégats sur la carte-mère ! poste a souder a pointe ultra fine indispensable.


----------

